# Letting go of a sweet old girl



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

My sweet girl, Havana has been in Kidney failure since the fall. At 13, we weren't surprised and just wanted her to be comfortable in her last few months. She ran and played with the ball like nothing was even wrong. The past few weeks however have been up and down. January 29, 2013 was her 14th birthday. Yesterday (Jan 31) we decided it was her time and made an appointment with the vet for first thing in the morning. Being the sweet, considerate girl she always was, she died in her sleep instead. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She was beautiful, i am sure your heart hurts losing her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Run free sweet Havana.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Havana was a true beauty.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. That great photo speaks volumes about her. I am so sorry that she had to leave. What a huge loss. Her peaceful passing really is such a amazing gift. It is never easy so take care and good luck with your healing.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Havana. That really is a lovely picture of her that you've posted. You were lucky to have her so long but even 14 yrs. seems too short. Our Zeke went the same way . . . I felt like it was a blessing for him and for us. May her memories linger with you forever.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Havana


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*What a beautiful girl*

Such a sweet face, so sorry for your loss. My Amber did the same , sweet to the end. I hope they meet at the bridge.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

God bless you sweet girl.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. What an amazing dog


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. She is such an amazing girl, she chose the time to come into your life and made decision on her own when to leave.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Havana girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MasonMom (Feb 2, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Havana. She looks so peaceful floating there. More than 14 years is a long time, and I trust that you have LOTS of sweet memories to help you through this difficult time. May you find peace knowing that she is no longer suffering.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.

May the love you shared in your hearts shine strong until you meet again.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you lost your Havana, but she was able to go peacefully on her own time. Fourteen, that's great.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Savanna. She was so beautiful. She gave you such a nice final gift by passing peacefully on her own.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a beautiful girl Havana was, you were blessed to have her 14 years. I am sorry for your loss , sleep softly sweet girl.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

14 glorious years I am sure! Havana is such a beautiful girl ~ LOVE the photo of her floating on the tube! Your post brought back fond memories of our girl who passed, and I cried just a little for your loss knowing how much it hurts. Blessed for her long years, blessed by her passing within dreams.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Havana. What a beautiful girl she is. That picture of her floating on her tube is worth framing - it reflects her beautiful regal personality.
Rest peacefully Havana - look for our Oakley at the bridge 
Carol


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss of sweet Havana. She had a long, and I'm sure , wonderful life. Wishing you only sweet, loving memories til you meet again.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She was lovely--what a sweet, dignified face. I'm sorry she slipped away, but it's is wonderful that you had her for 14 years. Sending good thoughts across the internet to you and others who loved her.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your heartbreak and loss. It is never easy at any age to lose them.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Godspeed Havana.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Your sweet girl was a true gift. May Havana rest in peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Havana*

What a beautiful girl your Havana was. I love the picture of her floating on the WATER. How peaceful!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Havana, what a beautiful girl. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Healing*

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts. My sweet angel is running in heaven like a puppy now, I'm sure of it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. Kidney failure is so brutal. Havana was a lovely girl and I bet you'll be missing her for years to come. Please share more photos of and stories about her. Many of us find that helps us work through grief.

Peace be with you.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Havana....she was a very beautiful girl and I know she'll be sadly missed. The photo of her on the water is very touching. Rest in Peace dear Havana. You have many Golden friends waiting to play with you at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Havana13*

Havana13

I am so very sorry for your loss and I hope I got the date right.
I added Havana to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-4.html#post2087786


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Havana. We lost our girl to the same thing so know what a horrible time you must have had dealing with it. Run free sweet girl!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, the memories you have will be with you forever. run free sweet baby. prayers for who you have left behind.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Havana, we lost Holly to kidney failure and know what a battle it was, but glad (if that is the right word) that your beautiful girl passed peacefully to the bridge in her sleep.

Sleep softly Havana


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet girl...


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

What a wonderful picture of Havana you posted! My thoughts and prayers are with you.
We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. I hope Kodi has found Havana as a new friend at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

